# Deer hunting weapon of choice



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

After seeing all of Big Rockpiles' hunting pics, most showing a muzzle loader of one sort or another, I was just wondering what your weapon of choice is for deer hunting? In this poll, you can vote for multiple choices, so if, like BR, you hunt with both a muzzleloader and a crossbow, vote for both.

Looking forward to the responses! Feel free to reply as well...give us some details!

Dave


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

OK, I guess I could have included my picks in the initial post but anyway, I mostly hunt with a rifle, though I have shot more deer with a shotgun in the past. I also bowhunt, though I've only gotten two with a bow, both of those in '96! And I started bowhunting in '87! Pretty pathetic, huh?  

Dave


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

I hunt during rifle season . we have nieghbors that in my opinion are too close so I use a winchester 1894 44mag saddle rifle with 16" barrel for deer . most shots are well within 100 yards ( more like 50) but always make shots downward to avoid the bullets carrying towards the neighbors. 
For small game I use a pistold crossbow , winchester 1894 22 with shorts, or 16ga singleshot. I have taken one doe with a ozarkorange long bow but have dislike for most bow hunting after finding a number of dead deer that have been shot with arrows . (somepeople shouldnt be llowed to hunt)


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

For the last several years I've used a replica 1873 .45/70 Trapdoor Springfield that was made by Harrington & Richardson in 1959, during rifle season. During muzzle-loading season I use a Lyman .54cal Plains Rifle. Both of these rifles are 1 shot stoppers for whitetail deer at around 100yrds or less.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Deer are too common here to take that many interesting pictures with a camera. I would have said that for first choice until I changed my mind that I have hunted deer and it really depends. For where I would hunt now in the 'ag zone' of the district it's more brushy and closer shots that a 30:30 lever action works great. In the 'longer range' areas of the forested large clearings I'd to with a 30:06...... both rifles scoped. 
I've hunted and harvested deer effectively with a 12 ga. slug with a marlin bolt action goose gun at 50 yards. That's a real killer weapon to bring down a deer which I proved to myself. 
I guess most of the time though, it would be the 30:30, as deer I would be shooting at between 75 and 100 yds and that gun worked the best for me so far.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Man where to start??? I've shot Deer with 30-30,.270,.303 British,30-06,.243,20ga.Slugs,12ga. Slugs,.45Cal. Muzzleloader,.50Cal. Muzzleloader,54Cal. Muzzleloader,Various Recurve and Compond Bows,plus Crossbow.

Shot Muzzleloader mostly every since they have such a long Season and Unlimited Doe Tags.

big rockpile


----------



## wy0mn (Sep 18, 2003)

Marlin Guide Gun in .45-70, that way I can tell a whopper & honestly say I shoot a .458, all at the same breath!
.40 flintlock
.50 flinter
.58 capgun
50# longbow
45# recurve
Got a doe with a 9mm, but won't attempt that again and do not recommend it for anyone else!


----------



## Lairvine (Feb 27, 2005)

Well I have a .243 and a .270 both model 110 savage bolt action... I love em both


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

I like to hunt with one of my pistols although I have never had the opportunity to harvest a deer with them. I like my muzzleloaders and have had great success with them as well my crossbow. Shotguns are used by me only occasionally- I like the accuracy of the muzzleloaders better.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

big rockpile said:


> Man where to start??? I've shot Deer with 30-30,.270,.303 British,30-06,.243,20ga.Slugs,12ga. Slugs,.45Cal. Muzzleloader,.50Cal. Muzzleloader,54Cal. Muzzleloader,Various Recurve and Compond Bows,plus Crossbow.
> 
> Shot Muzzleloader mostly every since they have such a long Season and Unlimited Doe Tags.
> 
> big rockpile


.303?Man,I loooove those enfields.
Our deer here are plentiful,but smallish.I have a few rifles to choose from,but my favorite for rolling over whitetails is my stainless mini 30(7.62x39).Ballistically,the round paralells the 30-30,at least for the most part.I wouldn't try to go outside of 100 yds with it,but I only take clean kills,and most of my shots are short-range from a treestand/blind/kitchen window.
I've taken a few hogs and deer with my S&W 686 .357 mag,but those were inside of 20 yds.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

wy0mn said:


> Marlin Guide Gun in .45-70, that way I can tell a whopper & honestly say I shoot a .458, all at the same breath!


Good one, wy0mn!

I'd like to either get a Ruger No.1-S Medium Sporter in .45-70 (smaller, lighter version of the 1-H Tropical) or a 1-H Tropical in .458 Win. which could be loaded down to .45-70 levels for plinking and close range deer and black bear. Seems like it would be great fun to carry around a single shot falling block rifle with 'express' styling!

Dave


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

tallpaul said:


> I like to hunt with one of my pistols although I have never had the opportunity to harvest a deer with them. I like my muzzleloaders and have had great success with them as well my crossbow. Shotguns are used by me only occasionally- I like the accuracy of the muzzleloaders better.


How on earth did I forget to include handguns in this poll!? Sorry about that!

Dave


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

30-30 for the thick stuff.
.308 for the mountain land.
But if I had to choose one deer hunting style, it would be my bow.

Bwana, you did forget pistols (.41 Ruger Mag.)

And ladders................

..............long story.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I use a model 70 Winchester in .270.


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

My favorite deer or bear gun is my Remington 760 carbine in 30-06 and has proven itself many times in both species. If the weather is nice, I might even take out my prized Winchester Model 71 in 348. This gun knocks down deer like they got hit by a bolt of lightning. For archery I take my Hoyt Super Slam set at 70 Lbs.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

They say (whoever "they" are) that most deer in this country are taken with a .30-30 caliber rifle. That's what I use. A Marlin 336 that was my first, and only, deer rifle. Where I hunt, in Minnesota forestland, you rarely get a shot over 50 yards.









*2005 Buck*


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

As I sit in my living room watching two spikes and a doe walking around outside my back window, it occurs to me that most anything will do. I'm not sure that this could be called hunting...


----------



## BearCreekFarm (Jun 24, 2005)

I am looking forward to deer season this year. I have a new Browning A-Bolt in .308 which Mr. Jackpine Savage just gave me as a second anniversary gift. 

For a wedding present I gave him a Winchester Model 70 in .338. He had a moose hunt shortly after we got married and since I could not go along, I wanted to be darn sure he'd be thinking about me while he was away, lol. I guess it brought him luck because he bagged a 750 lb moose with it. Hope his gift brings me as much luck during deer season.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

Cabin fever,

That's a nice buck. Congrats.

I chose shotgun in the poll because that is what the state requires. My real choice is rifle. I have many customs and love to shoot them. Nothing is quite like having a custom built up and reloading for it. 

Bow comes in second just because I'm one of those people that doesn't sit still real good. I can't even sit down and watch TV. Drives DW crazy.... :help:


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

Great buck CabinFever! Nice pic too. Was it a self portrait via timer? One of the better feild photos I've seen, especially for that time of day.

Dave


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

BearCreekFarm said:


> I am looking forward to deer season this year. I have a new Browning A-Bolt in .308 which Mr. Jackpine Savage just gave me as a second anniversary gift.
> 
> For a wedding present I gave him a Winchester Model 70 in .338. He had a moose hunt shortly after we got married and since I could not go along, I wanted to be darn sure he'd be thinking about me while he was away, lol. I guess it brought him luck because he bagged a 750 lb moose with it. Hope his gift brings me as much luck during deer season.


Wow, a .338 mod. 70 for a wedding present! You shore was sum catch! :baby04: 

Dave


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I do notice your poll mentions pickup truck as a choice. 
I got 2 deer that way over the years. Well, 2 plus a spike buck antler when he crashed into the front headlight and bounced off to survive. The other 2....well, wasn't much left of 'em....nor the front end of the car going 60 mph 'velocity' and I can't even imagine how many foot pounds of energy. They were gotten in season, though not really was I hunting for them either.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i like the muzzleloader because there is less people in woods at that time than during our 2 week rifle season.i got a .45 cal with a 26 inch barrel it shoots great.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Ive used rifles , handguns, shotguns, muzzleloaders and bows to take deer. I mainly use a rifle and have different ones depending on where I hunt. Bow season started here this weekend but I dont have time to bow hunt much anymore. I did shoot a couple of ML's today getting ready for next month. We have a long season and a limit of 6 so Ill use several weapons before its all over


----------



## Rowenna7 (Dec 22, 2005)

I only started hunting a couple of years ago, have yet to get my first deer although I certainly plan to change that this year! I would've had one last year but when I had a perfect shot, I got "doe fever" *LOL* and missed my shot. I've been using a little .223 single shot, I'll use that this season too, but I'm hoping to get something a little better for next year.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Have used 25-35,30-30,.270, 16ga., muzzeloader 50 cal, of all these the .25-35 rocks!


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

Doing 100% with an old Darton bow but for the big deer my various trucks seem to have attracted them better than any bait.

mikell


----------



## Frenchy (Sep 28, 2005)

I use a 45/70 for rifle hunting an I have a Pennsalvania long rifle in 50 cal. for muzzleloading an this year I have a Horton crossbow I am going to try to hunt with for the first time an see how it goes ..................

thought I was going to be odd man out on here with using my 45/70 but looks like alot of ya'll like them as much as I do .........:cowboy:


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Calibres I use, and have used:
.25-20 Winchester in a Marlin 1894cl (Good to 50 yards.)
.357 Magnum in a Winchester model 94 (Good to 100 yards.)
.30-30 Winchester in a Winchester model 94 (One can find other that work out to 150 yards, but why bother? Unless, like me, one is a amatuer collector of calibres.)
.30-06 in a Remington 700 (Out on the back 60 a 300 yard shot does come up and the deer always goes down.)
.444 Marlin in a Winchester model 94 (Sudden death on deer to 200 yards, and will do likewise to such black bear as happen by in season.)
.45-70 govt. in a Marlin 1895 Cowboy (Just a great old cartridge that can be loaded for anything from squirrels to polar bear; though we currently have a great shortage of the later just now, least ways in the parts.)

I also like my recurves with cedar arrows, and last year bought but did not use a crossbow. I'm staring at it a lot this year as season approaches, but it just looks so anti-archery that I'm not sure I can use it.

Muzzleloading season comes in so late up here that my tags are generally already filled, or the local deer herd has moved to its winter yards. Once the deer move to their yards we won't see even a track until nearly spring.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

My husband put me with a .243 bolt action with a scope and it seems to work OK for me, not a whole lot of kick.
He uses a 30.06 with iron sights. But he also bow hunts. He usually gets his deer during archery season. 
He said he would like to try the spear thing on pig though! :bouncy:


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

I really enjoy hunting rifle using my .243 or my .270, bullet placement is very important to me as well as causing as little damage as possible to the meat.

I am not the greatest with a bow but my Hoyt keeps me smiling if I keep my shots inside 30 yards.

Hopefully I can learn more about camera huntig as this can be done year around and can allow me more time in the field. Trapper


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Sometimes I use my .243, but my absolute favorite is my 30-30 lever action with open site.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

In New Jersey, only shotguns are allowed for deer, 20 to 10 ga. I use a scoped 20ga with slugs and it is a tack driver. A hundred yard shot on our place is rare, but common out on the farms. My longest was 76 yards through a little hole in the swamp scrub, and without that scope cranked up to 9x, he would still be walkin. That was the only way I could guarantee a good safe killing shot, from twentyfive feet up my tree. My only problem with slugs was twice at close range, I did not drop the deer in their tracks with Coppersolids. My unqualified theory is a solid copper slug may not mushroom at supersonic speeds, but passes through the animal, because all my longer shots took em down. Of course, it also could be lousy shooting, parallax, punching the trigger....


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

For deer I usually use a Rem ADL 243, but one day I was chasing deer out of the garden for my mom. Picked up a rock and chucked it at a little 2 point and Damned if I didn't hit it in the head and have it fall over and die.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

wy_white_wolf said:


> For deer I usually use a Rem ADL 243, but one day I was chasing deer out of the garden for my mom. Picked up a rock and chucked it at a little 2 point and Damned if I didn't hit it in the head and have it fall over and die.


Ahem...*clears throat*  

May I refer you to the tall tales thread below? :nerd: 



LOL! Just kiddin'...I'll take yer word for it! :baby04: 

Dave


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I'm happy to see that I'm not the only one who doesn't need to blow a massive hole in a deer in order to bring home venison! For almost 30 years, I've used a .222 Remington Model 700 BDL. For half of those years, it was with open sights. If I couldn't aim for the neck or head, I wouldn't shoot. During a 3-year period in the mid-1980s, the trigger was pulled 7 times and dropped 7 deer. With the scope mounted, best streak has only been 3 or 4. Everyone in the area called it a magic rifle since I also have a .22 LR converter which allows me to hunt squirrels at the same! 

For past 4 years, haven't had to fire a shot to fill the freezers. When a Lyme tick destroyed the leg muscles in May 2001, some others in the family became my shooters. One cousin uses a .243 while his nephew uses a bow. Wisconsin bow hunters know my cousin's boy. That's Jeff Johnston who runs Jeff's Performance Archery in Dodgeville, WI. Fifth in the ESPN Great Outdoors Games 2 years ago and stuck a 10-pointer for me a month or so later! 

The story about hitting and killing a deer with a rock is possible. My son shot an 8-pointer with a .30-06 and we could not find a single drop of blood but the deer was quite dead. Finally we spotted a slight crease right beside one antler. The skin was barely touched but that's all it took! 

Martin


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

I shoot a custom built 25.06, Son shoots a 7 mag, Hubby shoots a 300 mag.


----------



## chrisl (Jan 20, 2006)

What I've used-
30/06- one of my favorites
30/30- hohum its ok (its not the brush gun as everyone thinks)
7.62 x54- Yuck
7.7 Jap- Yuck
.243-Good Whitetail Gun
12ga-Yuck
.54 Cal. Blackpowder- Shot my biggest with this
.50 Cal. Blackpowder- Fun
.270- Hohumm

What I want for a whitetail rifle-

.260 - .308 neck down to 6.5 mm
7x57- classic military round that has killed game as small a hogs and as big as elephants.
7mm/08- sound fun
.257- sounds fun


----------



## Argent Farms (Apr 21, 2006)

I've taken deer with a 20 gauge slug, 12 gauge slug, but mostly with my ancient Model 94 in .32 Winchester Special, which is about as close to a 30-30 as you can get without being one.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 8, 2006)

That is A nice Buck Cabin Fever.I live in Ohio,where we use shotguns(me a remington 870)while muzzleloaders and pistols are also legal.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

I forgot to mention that I too am in ohio- if rifles were allowed I'd be torn... one of 2 shiloh sharps 45-70 buffalo rifles would work... among a few ***ahem*** other choices... but I would like to use one of he shiloh's...

then again I might use the contender in the 45/70 this year if I work up a load in time...


----------

